# pdf docs: can I separate pages?



## Ynought (Sep 11, 2007)

I have some concert tickes in a pdf. It's an eight-page document. Is there a way for me to separate the pages as separate pdfs so I can email them?


----------



## thoule (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I would print it - and use the 'Save as PDF' function to print pages 1 through 1, then print again pages 2-2..  etc.  
  Todd


----------



## Ynought (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, that didn't work with Reader.


----------



## Ynought (Sep 11, 2007)

fyi: opening with Preview and saving to PDF one page at a time works. Seems like a round about way to do that. Why would Adobe want to restrict you from separating pages like that?


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2007)

Ynought said:


> Why would Adobe want to restrict you from separating pages like that?




You may need to purchase Adobe Acrobat to have that feature available.

Don't take my post as the last word on the subject, but the free Adobe 
Reader may not include that capability.


----------



## Texas Mac Man (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out the freeware PDFLab @ http://www.iconus.ch/fabien/pdflab/

Cheers, Tom


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

You can add and delete pages in reader (search for 'working with pages'): http://www.gsw.edu/~oiit/techsupp/acrobat.html

Just use the 'extract pages' feature.


----------



## curleegirl (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't use Adobe Reader to do this.  If there IS a way, I haven't found it nor has any posting I've read tell you that it can be done.  However, it's EASY to do this in Preview.  Right click on the file and select Open With.  Select Preview if it isn't the default.  In Preview, select only the pages you want by clicking on the thumbnails while holding down the Command key. Go to File and Save As.  Rename the file.  Only the pages you selected will be saved in the new file.


----------

